# Hot glass by Bonny Houston



## Don Kondra (Sep 8, 2008)

Greetings,

This is a shot of two glass figurines by Bonny Houston, a leading hot glass artist from Calgary.

Titled - "What did you just Say to me?"







And the lighting set up to "create" the eyes...






FYI this lighting set up shot is with the ZD 50mm lens, room lights and no flash..

Cheers, Don


----------



## sperry (Sep 10, 2008)

i dunno... using and moving the brollies up and back (creating a 'larger' light source) a bit might soften the shadows if not get rid of them all together.


----------



## Don Kondra (Sep 10, 2008)

Hmmm, interesting observation.

At the time I felt the high lights mimicking "eyes" was much more important than a little shadow between the figurines.

Thanks for the comment.

Cheers, Don


----------



## sperry (Sep 12, 2008)

ha, i didn't even pick up on those highlights looking like eyes. they do add some character to the figures. 

i guess i've been reading too many 'mastering lighting' books lately. i was looking at how to remove the glare and shadows.


----------



## Don Kondra (Sep 12, 2008)

"Mastering" lighting is a good thing.  

If you judged this photo on its technical merits, it does fall short of being "correct". 

Just something to consider....

Cheers, Don


----------

